# Closing Trunk



## 6daniel (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm coming from a civic which just latched when you put the trunk down, but however my cruze trunk doesn't close unless I slam it down but I feel like I'm eventually going to break it cause of the force I put on it? So my question is how do you close your trunk ?


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree now im on my second cruze and they both dont really have the most solid feel when closing the trunk.My first 2011 cruze had some dimples on the top of the trunk from I think car washers that may have slammed the trunk too hard.My advice to you is to close it firmly with like two fingers on each edge of the trunk thats what I do.Dont use too much force but just enough.My car is brand new 2014 LTZ and the trunk rarely closes right on the first try.Just use finger tips and moderate pressure dont push down hard on trunk when closing or you risk getting these small dimples around the top of trunk.My 2011 was a silver ECO and when I turned it in from lease they didnt even penalize me or even notice them but I knew they were there,Im a perfectionist about the outside of my car.


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think maybe all cruzes have the sort of feel that the trunk isnt aligned correctly.Whgen I was getting mine serviced they had a brand new TRAX LTZ model suv on the showroom floor and I was much more impressed with the way that back hatch felt when opening and closing then the Cruzes trunk feels.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Try oiling the latch, I just use a light oil on mine once in a while and it closes easily. Definitely don't need to slam it.

edit: and maybe your torsion bars on the trunk are too tight?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

Yall know about the pull handle on the inside of the trunk lid for closing it right? It's so you don't have to touch the paint and leave finger prints or dimples from slamming it. Plus it kind of keeps you from slamming it because you have to retract your hand before it gets crushed. I use it every time. Leads you to use just the right amount of force. I think it's on the right side inside the trunk lid. Look for it next time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 6daniel (Mar 6, 2015)

the using two fingers sound like a good idea , I'll give it a try.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

S-Fitz said:


> Definitely don't need to slam it.


Same here. Firm, but without a lot of force or speed.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I find in colder weather the latch won't catch and I have to try a couple times to get it to latch. It used to do this all the time even in warm weather, I found adjusting the rubber bump stops and oiling the latch mechanism helped. It does not take a lot of force to close, just constant pressure. I use one hand in the middle on the little spoiler and follow it through till it latches.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The interior handle use mentioned above is good advice. I've found it works very well for leading you to the right amount of force. The mention of the bump stops is also worth checking into. I know I had to shorten up my bump stops on the trunk about 1.5 turns to get the alignment just right.


----------



## LizzieCruze (Feb 17, 2014)

I use the inside handle all of the time. My trunk closes perfectly. I have never had a problem. I thought the trunk handle was ingenious, as I HATE touching the dirty trunk to close it. I was so happy that some engineer figured out what I needed to keep my hands clean! Now to find a way to close the door....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

LizzieCruze said:


> I use the inside handle all of the time. My trunk closes perfectly. I have never had a problem. I thought the trunk handle was ingenious, as I HATE touching the dirty trunk to close it. I was so happy that some engineer figured out what I needed to keep my hands clean! Now to find a way to close the door....


If the door's clean, hip bump it to avoid fingerprints. If it's dirty try just the upper corner of the window. That corner seems to stay the cleanest.


----------



## 6daniel (Mar 6, 2015)

au201 said:


> Yall know about the pull handle on the inside of the trunk lid for closing it right?


I didn't even know there was a handle, now I just hope I haven't damaged anything by slamming my trunk shut for the past 2 weeks?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For years, put up with both Buick and Cadillac easy close trunks, Used a motor driven latch that could be wrecked when someone slammed it. Or electrical problems with contacts, If that arm was all the way down, could never close it no matter how hard you slammed it. A way to get around this was to pulse the motor with 12V so the arm was at the correct height then leave that motor unplugged so they would be like any other trunk.

Glad the Cruze does not have this, that lower latch is adjustable, sounds like this is your problem, we can close our Cruze trunk with two fingers and seals tight. Or could be you have excessive ice build up. Believe it was around 1934 that trunk lids were first introduced, so not dealing with what can be called a new problem.


----------

